# True Green Just Applied PreE on accident



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

As the title indicates, True Green just treated my lawn and applied a preemergent which i've already put down a treatment of prodiamine down about a month ago.

Any thoughts on next steps to correct. Truegreen was also responsible for a fertilizer spill on my lawn a couple months ago as well.

And just to note, I am NOT a true green customer!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

the only fair remedy for this would be to allow you 15 minutes in their district warehouse to accumulate any chem / fert for your own personal usage, free of charge of course. As your online counsel, I'm willing to buy any and all products that entail the following names: "indemnify, stressgard, fame, abamectin"....at a very deep discount of course.

Now, ianal, but I find this very reasonable.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

arm0211 said:


> As the title indicates, True Green just treated my lawn and applied a preemergent which i've already put down a treatment of prodiamine down about a month ago.
> 
> Any thoughts on next steps to correct. Truegreen was also responsible for a fertilizer spill on my lawn a couple months ago as well.
> 
> And just to note, I am NOT a true green customer!


I would ask them to pay for activated charcoal to absorb the excess. If you lose any turf I'd start to get really ugly.

Someone came on your property and applied a pesticide without your permission. They should be doing whatever they can to make it right.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

Do you know how much was applied? My assumption is that they would run a pretty low dose.

Did you apply a full 5-6 month dose?

Definitely take pictures daily and document. Every morning. To have some evidence of damage (if there is any).


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@arm0211 Pre-emergent needs to be watered in(do not water). Make sure your irrigation is turned off. We have no forecast rain in the next ten days which should help reduce the effectiveness of the application. I would find out the exact chemicals that were applied. Maybe they applied a totally different mode of action which might help your weed control this winter and next spring.

If there is a negative effect it will not be now or in a few weeks, it will be next spring when your bermuda will be slow to grow because of the clubbing effect. I would also cut and bag to remove what is on the blade.

*If they are not responsive to you*. Make a complaint at : https://www.texasagriculture.gov/RegulatoryPrograms/Pesticides/AgriculturalApplicators/AgPesticideComplaintInvestigationProcedures.aspx

Persons who want to report pesticide exposure or misuse should contact (512) 463-7622 or email [email protected] TDA may initiate an investigation when notified either orally or in writing.

Personally, I would not want to jeopardize the job or license of the poor applicator who just *made a mistake* of address but the office needs to be responsive to you concerns with chemical and rate applied.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

arm0211 said:


> As the title indicates, True Green just treated my lawn and applied a preemergent which i've already put down a treatment of prodiamine down about a month ago.
> 
> Any thoughts on next steps to correct. Truegreen was also responsible for a fertilizer spill on my lawn a couple months ago as well.
> 
> And just to note, I am NOT a true green customer!


AHHH MAN! I remember reading your true green fertilizer spill a few months back. They came and sprayed your house and your not a customer? WOW! I'd be calling everyone, and high up, not just the local office. DOCUMENT! If this leads to damage, you'll have the proof. 
Did you ever call them out on the fertilizer spill? If so, what did they do? This is 2 strikes for them, and you're not even a customer! Were you ever one?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Makes me think of this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BieeWYSu5A


----------



## Mactex (Sep 29, 2020)

I would get a TDA spray sheet for the application from Truegreen-as is required by law. I am going to be honest with you with True green the chances of them putting out an effective rate is doubtful. Also I dont see where you stated what pre emergent they used, chances are it is another dinitroaniline pre emergent either prodiamine or pendimethalin. I agree with everything cldrunner stated above. You will want to press Trugreen after looking at the spray record that they could have violated TDA regs by applying over the annual use rate, from the label that is 2.3 lbs an Acre or .83 lbs per M. ( make a sheet for your application )
https://www.texasagriculture.gov/Portals/0/forms/PEST/Applicator/Pesticide%20Applicator%20Recordkeeping%20Form.pdf

You can also limit the efficacy of their application by not watering for a week

Overall with the space between the applications and the fact that they are probably using a low rate the only side effect you will see is some root pruning in the spring and early summer, You want to apply a different chemistry for your spring pre emergent. Ronstar- Oxadiazon is a non yellow dinitroaniline that does not root prune. You will want to put it out while you are still dormant or after green up avoid putting it out during the transition.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the input. I've attached a photo of the application sheet. I'm just furious about the whole situation. I have fruit trees and herbs, vegetables in the back yard as well. Trugreen mention there isn't any "damage" and only offered to water it in!

Based on my math, I'm not over the label rate for these products and I used prodiamine in early September.

As for the fertilizer spill back in august I made the kid pick up and sweep up as much as he could and I just hand watered pretty heavy.

The most concerning part is the REI for Princep 4L is 12 hrs, but the note on the sheet just says until dry. Online is consistent and says 1-2 hours until safe. I called and asked and the rep verified TruGreen trains all reps to mention all products are safe after just 1-2 hours. Very concerning!


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> arm0211 said:
> 
> 
> > As the title indicates, True Green just treated my lawn and applied a preemergent which i've already put down a treatment of prodiamine down about a month ago.
> ...


No!!! Never a customer! As for the fertilizer spill, I just called and asked the supervisors to make sure the reps are never filling fertilizer over grass or on other peoples property.

One of my ask now is for trugreen to sever agreements with all neighbors on my street so it won't happen again. I know they won't, but still fun to ask. I also asked the rep this time if he could remove the chemicals he put down lol


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@arm0211 Those two chemicals (Simazine and Manor) will help your yard with winter weeds. I would water in 1/2 inch. The most amazing thing is they put down less than $1.00 in chemical. Goes to show you what kind of margins they have. Simazine probably cost them less than .20 per ounce.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

They're offering to aerate and do activated charcoal on my lawn. Won't the aeration break the preemergent barrier and also bad since we're going dormant soon?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

arm0211 said:


> They're offering to aerate and do activated charcoal on my lawn. Won't the aeration break the preemergent barrier and also bad since we're going dormant soon?


The idea is to keep them off your lawn. Those two chemicals are going to *help* you weed control. Water in and move on in my opinion.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@arm0211 MSM around fruit trees and plants could be detrimental to their health. I wouldn't just let this go as you might not even know what damage you may have until next year.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I agree with @Spammage and @cldrunner above and just moving on. The goal with pushing back at them is not necessarily to correct what they did (which I doubt you could do anyway) but to keep them from repeating the repeat. I think your yard will be fine with the amounts they sprayed. My primary concern would be that if the tech was unable to treat the right address, what makes us all think that he is able to mix the products correctly as documented?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I agree with @Spammage and @cldrunner above and just moving on. The goal with pushing back at them is not necessarily to correct what they did (which I doubt you could do anyway) but to keep them from repeating the repeat. I think your yard will be fine with the amounts they sprayed. *My primary concern would be that if the tech was unable to treat the right address, what makes us all think that he is able to mix the products correctly as documented?*


100% agree with this.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Perhaps find the neighbor and donate $5 bucks a month toward them not being the cheapest person ever for their lawn service and getting a real service if they can't/won't do it on their own.

That or figure out your cultural practices that for whatever reason make the company think you are in need of their services. &#128540;

Joking aside, I'd leave it be and not have them come do ANYTHING else. Even free their services aren't worth it.


----------



## Mactex (Sep 29, 2020)

wow even at retail price I doubt they have $1 in that amount of product for a yard. $.53 worth of simazine and $.24 worth of MSM, maybe a nickel in spreader sticker.

The good news is the Princep has pre and post and only lasts maybe 60 days, the bad news is @Spammage is right at higher rates manor will hurt trees.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Win for the little guys!


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

That's awesome!

Might want to edit out the address though...


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Highlife159 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Might want to edit out the address though...


That's the true green office's address


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm glad they are getting a little "compliance assistance". It's nuts that they hire someone off the street to mix and apply chemicals like MSM. IMHO, they should have their license revoked and have to go through training again to get a new one. I'm not looking to put anyone out of a job but clearly some remedial training is needed.


----------

